# Koi´s kaufen



## I.koi (2. Apr. 2012)

Hallo Ihr,

ich hab da mal ne Frage. Könnt Ihr mir sagen wie Ihr die Kois findet auf dem Link??

Hier mal der Link:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/ulm/fische/koi/u9174919

Für Antworten danke ich 


LG  Stephan


----------



## Moonlight (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*

Also der Jamabuki sieht ja ganz ordentlich aus, aber nicht zu dem Preis.
Den Rest kannst Du vergessen ... da kommste besser wenn Du zu einem Händler fährst und Dir was Vernünftiges vor Ort raussuchst.

Die Farben sind nicht kräftig und die Verteilung läßt auch zu wünschen übrig.

Meine Meinung.

Mandy


----------



## I.koi (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*

JA für den Jamabuki dachte ich so an die 300 € was er für mich Wert wäre


----------



## Moonlight (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*

Aber auch nur wenn er in Natura tatsächlich so aussieht.

Dann solltest Du aber abklären ob die Koi von Privat sind ... auf __ Parasiten, Krankheiten etc. untersuchen lassen ... und erst ansehen bevor Du kaufst!!!

War der Preis nicht 700Euro? Viel Spaß beim Handeln ... 

Mandy


----------



## I.koi (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*

Laut Bild 600€ . Ich rufe den mal an . Vielleicht mach ich ein günstiges Schnäppchen


----------



## CrimsonTide (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*

du bist ja aus bayern wie ich sehe ... 
fahr lieber zu koi-tirol.at oder zu koi-bauer.com und hol dir ein paar schöne fische


----------



## Moonlight (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*



Illerkoi schrieb:


> Laut Bild 600€ . Ich rufe den mal an . Vielleicht mach ich ein günstiges Schnäppchen



Uppsss ... stimmt 
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 

Hoffentlich ist es wirklich ein Schnäppchen ... an dem Du auch Freude haben wirst :beten

Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*

Wenns unbedingt von Privat sein soll ... wie wäre es damit ... der Chagoi auf dem 1. Bild ist Klasse

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/baden-wuerttemberg/fische/koi/u3070979

Mandy


----------



## I.koi (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*

Bei dem war ich. Find den ned so Klasse. Will kein Rufmord machen, aber ich sag nur "Lass die Finger davon"


----------



## Moonlight (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*

Rufmord gibts nicht ... nur ne Verleumdung oder üble Nachrede 

Und haste telefoniert? Was sagt der Typ?

Mandy


----------



## I.koi (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*

So habe gerade mit dem Koi Typ telefoniert. Ihn etwas Info´s über seine Kois gegeben. Das scheint so erzählte er mir am Tel. ein Erbe zu sein. Hmmmmmm.........Ok 

Hab Ihm die Preise so genannt, er wird Sie ändern meinte er 

Dazu sage ich nur Schnäppchen ....juhuuuuuu

Nun abwarten, mal sehn was für Preise er nun macht


Hallo CrimsonTide,

Koi Bauer kenne ich, der Mann ist Klasse. Die Fische auch... Hab schon welche von Ihm


----------



## Moonlight (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*

Na denn ... laß Dich nicht übers Ohr hauen ... Privat ist immer ein Risiko.

Und vergiß die Quarantäne mit allem Furz und Feuerstein nicht, bevor Du ihn in den Teich setzt.

Mandy


----------



## I.koi (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*

280 € sagt er...... Hmmm soll i oder ned....hmmm


----------



## I.koi (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*

Und siehe da... Der junge Mann ist durchaus Lernfähig, schneller am PC wie ich. Hmmm ok, sollte mir zu denken geben. Na ja bin Ü30, dazu sage ich nur "Computer, ach so nen Quatsch braucht man niemals" *lach*


----------



## Moonlight (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*

Ob du sollst oder nicht mußt du selbst wissen. schau ihn und den teich doch erst mal in natura an.


----------



## I.koi (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*

Ich fahr da heute abend mal hin


----------



## S.Reiner (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*

Hallo kuckste mal hier (Koi & Petshop) 
Gruss Reiner


----------



## I.koi (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*

Hallo Reiner

Ja die haben eher den Koi Mix, bin eher der Japaner

Aber sonst haben die auch gute Ware, zum Teil können die auch mit Ebay mit halten. Mir ist ein Ansprechpartner wichtig, jedoch auch das Geld. 

Ich warte immer noch auf zwei BA´s von Ebay, vielleicht hat Sie ja von euch einer bekommen  Hmm Dann einfach her schicken zu mir, sonst muss ich doch mal den Ebayverkäufer den Po verhauen


----------



## Joerg (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*

Hi Stephan,
die Preise halte ich für überzogen. Dafür bekommt man vom Fachhändler schon was gutes.
War am WE auf der IK, da gabs ordentliche Koi 35-45cm schon für unter 300€.


----------



## bayernhoschi (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*



> fahr lieber zu koi-tirol.at



Kann ich nur bestätigen und wärmstens empfehlen.

Faire Preise und eine gute Beratung

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## I.koi (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*

So habe nun den Koi angesehen. Der ist echt Top, fressen tut er aus der Hand . Gesund ist er auch, der letzte Abstrich war vor 4 Wochen erst, leider schrieb er das nicht in die Anzeige hinein, dann hätte ich mir den Weg erspart. Auf jeden Fall war dwer Test negativ.
Leider gab es keinen Teich zu sehn, da es ein Erbe wohl ist schwimmen Sie im Keller in einem Pool mit Filteranlage.

Nun habe ich nur ein Problem, mein Koiteich ist noch nicht so weit fertig gebaut 

Hoffe nun das Ihn mir keiner weg schnappt


----------



## Moonlight (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*

Na Du bist ein Held ... wie kannst Du Dich denn nach Fischen umsehen, wenn Du noch gar keinen fertigen Teich hast ?!

Mandy


----------



## newbee (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hi Stephan,
> die Preise halte ich für überzogen. Dafür bekommt man vom Fachhändler schon was gutes.
> War am WE auf der IK, da gabs ordentliche Koi 35-45cm schon für unter 300€.



Das ist jetzt aber nicht ernst gemeint von Dir Jörg.

Ich war auch auf der IK und kann nur sagen die Fische die Ich dort gesehen habe würde ich nicht geschenkt haben wollen.

Unförmige, Kranke, halb Verhungerte Koi das war mein eindruck sorry.:evil

War danach noch bei Daniels in Holland iss ein Gartenfachcenter, der hat 1000mal bessere und schönere Koida gehabt und vom Preis ca, 1/e wie auf der IK


----------



## I.koi (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Na Du bist ein Held ... wie kannst Du Dich denn nach Fischen umsehen, wenn Du noch gar keinen fertigen Teich hast ?!
> 
> Mandy



Wieso?????

Wenn ich Kois kaufe habe ich natürlich ein Becken, meins hat 7m³ und steht in der Garage. Morgen kommt der Ziegelhersteller vorbei, dann werden Ziegel gekauft und ich denke in 3 Wochen sollte der Koiteich fertig sein.

Wie heißt es so schön " Alles eine Frage der Technik" lol


----------



## katja (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*

aber bis dein neuer teich fischtauglich ist, dauert es länger als 3 wochen


----------



## Joerg (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*

Hans,
ich würde da auch sicher keine kaufen. Schon wegen der Hygiene.
Es war nur als Preisvergleich gedacht, da jeder denkt ein Koi muss gleich über 1000€ kosten.
Letzten Sommer habe ich von privat (sehr zuverlässig) 2 Koi mit 50cm für 50€ gekauft.
Auch bei renomierten Händlern gibt es mal Koi mit kleinen Schönheitsfehlern zu 1€/cm zu kaufen.

Um eine Preisvorstellung zu bekommen, würde ich mal auf eines unserer Banner klicken.
Kleinere Original Japan Koi zu sehr humanen Preisen. Da muss man keine 300€ ausgeben.


----------



## Doc (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*



newbee schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber nicht ernst gemeint von Dir Jörg.
> 
> Ich war auch auf der IK und kann nur sagen die Fische die Ich dort gesehen habe würde ich nicht geschenkt haben wollen.
> 
> ...



Nunja ... ich war auch da, Samstags, und habe einen gekauft  ... Top Fidel, gesund (Abstrich vor Ort ggn. 100€) ... KHV Negativ, keine __ Parasiten ... 

Wo Du kranke oder gar verhungerte Koi gesehen hast, würde mich mal interessieren 

Ich weiß ... ist noch recht kalt draußen, Teich hat 11 Grad ... aaaber ich hoffe, dass es gut geht ... habe nur die Art bzw. den Typen des Koi vergessen ...vll. kann ja jmd. helfen?


----------



## Joerg (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*

Markus,
schön, dass du was passendes gefunden hast. 
Aber 11° im Teich und 22° im Becken ist nicht so optimal für einen Umzug.


----------



## Doc (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*

Auch hier: 10 Grad im Becken und 6 Wochen in Quarantäne 

Ein wenig Vertrauen muss man ja haben ... war aber ein ziemlich namhafter Händler 

Wasn das für einer?


----------



## Zermalmer (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*



Doc schrieb:


> Ein wenig Vertrauen muss man ja haben ... war aber ein ziemlich namhafter Händler


Ist es denn wirklich üblich echt "nen Hunni" zu verlagen, um nur das an qualität bestätigt zu bekommen, was man eigentlich erwartet?



> Wasn das für einer?


Ich könnte jetzt sagen "da hat ein Händler ein ganzes Becken voll, bei dem ich letzte Woche war"... aber mir will einfach nicht die Bezeichnung einfallen


----------



## Doc (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*

Mir gings bei dem 100i vor allem um KHV, da das ja momentan nen ziemlich böses Thema ist. Das der Fisch keine Kiemenwürmer hat oder andere __ Parasiten ... ist der nette Nebeneffekt ... 

Mir fallen zwei ein, die es sein könnten:

Chagoi
Yamabuki Ogon


----------



## Zermalmer (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*



Doc schrieb:


> Mir gings ... vor allem um KHV.


Versteh ich schon... aber die Händler sind sich doch im Prinzip auch bewusst um das Thema und werden generell drauf schauen...


----------



## Doc (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*

Möchte man annehmen ... ich wollte es nicht riskieren  ...


----------



## Moonlight (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*



Doc schrieb:


> Mir fallen zwei ein, die es sein könnten:
> 
> Chagoi
> Yamabuki Ogon



Oder ein Karashi ... ist schwer zu sagen, so durch ne Tüte 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*

Markus,
das mit den 100€ kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. 
Wenn es ein nahmhafter Händler war, ist der TA sicher vorher dagewesen.

Ein KHV Test lässt sich nicht vor Ort durchführen. Das kann auch nicht mit einem Abstrich direkt festgestellt werden. 

Was sagte denn der Händler zu der Varietät und dem Züchter?


----------



## I.koi (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*

Hallo

Ich bin ganz Jörg seiner Meinung. Meine KHV Test´s haben 2 Tage gedauert bis das Ergebnis da war.
Die 100 € sehe ich für mich eher als Abzocke eines "No Name" Tierarztes, wenn er denn überhaupt einer war.
Ich zahle allein für die Anfahrt eines TOP Koi Tierarztes aus Deutschland, der gerade mal 40 Km weg wohnt fasst 500 €, dann noch 70 € pro Fisch.
Ich habe auch keine teuren Kois, jedoch Sicherheit muss da sein.

Übrigens, egal wie teuer der Fisch und wie schön er ist oder sein mag. Dies alles hat kein Einfluss auf die Fischeier und den Koi Nachwuchs. Du kannst mit zwei Kois die du im Baumarkt gekauft hast auch einen Champion hervorrufen. Wichtig ist die Blutfamilie der Fische.

90% der in Japan gezüchteten Kois von Elterntieren die mal mehr als Top sind ist Müll und Wertlos. Also nicht an der Nase herum führen lassen was den Preis beanlangt.

Der Koi ist zwar in Deutschland ein edler Fisch, jedoch von der Qualität her minimal zu dem was die Japaner sich selbst kaufen. Stell es dir so vor wie wenn der Japaner in ein Nobelrestaurant zum essen geht, man jedoch selbst nur das Essen von Aldi oder Co kocht. Nichts gegen diese Supermarktketten, nur zum Vergleich. Ich war selbst schon mit einem Händler in Japan unterwegs. Kurz gesagt, ein Showa im Ek dort 200-400 Euro, hier wird er dann für 1400€ verkauft. Die Fracht kostet 200 € pro Tier. Das rechnet sich, wenn man nur Fische dort kauft für 200 € das Stück.


----------



## Doc (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*

Da stimme ich Dir / Euch zu. 

Nein, ich habe den KHV-Test vorab gesehen, bevor ich gekauft habe ... er sagte mir die Varietät, ich habs nur wieder vergessen ...

Der Test diente dem Nachweis, dass er keine Kiemenwürmer oder andere __ Parasiten hat. Das Ergebnis vom Abstrich werde ich wohl morgen erhalten - da mache ich mir aber wenig Sorgen ehrlich gesagt ....

Der Fisch fühlt sich sichtbar wohl, jedoch frisst er irgendwie nicht ... brauch er noch seine Eingewöhnungszeit? oO


----------



## I.koi (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*

Er wird Stress abbekommen haben.

Das ist nach einem Kauf meistens der Fall. Kois können gerne einmal 1-2 Wochen gar nichts fressen. Das halten die aus.
Sobald du aber merkst das der Bauch flach oder nach innen fällt, dann hat dein Koi ein Problem, also sofort nen Koi Tierarzt kommen lassen, sonst ist dein geld was du bezahlt hast umsonst.


----------



## I.koi (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*

Ich weiß von einem großen Händler der gerade ein KHV Problem hat.


----------



## Doc (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*

Habe ich von gehört und gelesen / traurig sowas ... aber was wohl immer zählt und zählen wird ist der Gewinn ... nicht der Kunde oder gar die Fische ... traurig eigentlich ... ich hoffe, ich habe einen guten Kauf getätigt und dass der "kleine" bald anfängt mein Futter zu mögen ... :beten


----------



## Joerg (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*



Doc schrieb:


> Der Fisch fühlt sich sichtbar wohl, jedoch frisst er irgendwie nicht ... brauch er noch seine Eingewöhnungszeit? oO


Der Koi hat Stess gehabt auf die Messe zu kommen. Dann wurde er transportiert.
Danach soll es sich an eine neue Umgebung mit ganz anderen Wasserwerten gewöhnen.

Das wird schon etwas dauern, bis er wieder fit ist. Bei den aktuellen Tempoeraturen sicher deutlich länger als normal.


----------



## I.koi (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi´s kaufen*

Drum kaufe von Privat, die Leute sind Froh wenn sich Koiliebhaber finden.

Mein ältester Koi war von 1970. Von meinem Vater. Damals dachte noch keiner hier an Kois, es war eher selten überhaupt welche zu bekommen.

Der Koi wurde 35 Jahre alt. War mein Schatz


----------

